# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Viêm cổ tử cung, nguyên nhân, triệu chứng và cách khắc phục

## baosonbv

*Viêm cổ tử cung là căn bệnh khá phổ biến đối với phụ nữ. Tuy nhiên nhiều chị em vẫn chưa có cái nhìn toàn diện về căn bệnh này. Dưới đây là một số thông tin hữu ích giúp chị em phòng ngừa, phát hiện và điều trị bệnh kịp thời.*
1. Viêm cổ tử cung là gì?
Tử cung của phụ nữ giống như một trái bầu nằm ngược còn cổ tử cung là phần ống thắt hẹp ở giữa, nơi tiếp xúc với vách âm đạo. Phần nút thắt này chính là tuyến phòng thủ quan trọng để ngăn cản những vi khuẩn xâm nhập vào bên trong tử cung. Tuy nhiên khi nó chịu sự tổn thương bởi các kích thích cơ học quá mạnh(quan hệ tình dục thô bạo,nạo hút thai,…) sẽ làm cho những vi khuẩn xâm nhập vào bên trong làm cổ tử cung bị viêm loét, mưng mủ.
Hiện tượng ống cổ tử cung bị các vi khuẩn có hại ở môi trường bên ngoài xâm lấn vào gây viêm loét, mưng mủ chính là viêm cổ tử cung.
Hình ảnh cổ tử cung bị viêm
 2. Phát hiện triệu chứng
Viêm cổ tử cung sẽ lần lượt trải qua 2 giai đoạn cấp tính và mãn tính với những biểu hiện xuất hiện sau đây:
Khí hư tiết nhiều bất thường: đây là triệu chứng phổ biến nhất, đôi khi cũng có thể là triệu chứng duy nhất. Khí hư tiết ra nhiều, màu vàng nhạt hoặc trắng đục, quánh đặc như mủ khiến âm đạo bị ngứa ngáy và có mùi hôi khó chịu.
Bị đau ở vùng bụng dưới hoặc vùng thắt lưng: viêm nhiễm làm cho các cơ quanh cổ tử cung tăng cường co thắt khiến cảm giác đau đớn vùng bụng dưới hoặc thắt lưng trở nên dữ dội hơn ngay cả khi không phải là chu kỳ kinh nguyệt.
Thường xuyên đi tiểu nhiều lần, tiểu rắt, tiểu buốt: lý do là vì vùng viêm nhiễm cổ tử cung kích thích tới đường tiết niệu, cụ thể là bàng quang làm cho người bệnh thường xuyên muốn đi tiểu, rát buốt, đôi lúc còn xuất hiện máu trong nước tiểu.
Kinh nguyệt của không đều: chu kỳ nguyệt san có thể đến sớm hoặc muộn hơn, số ngày của chu kì có thể bị kéo dài, lượng kinh nguyệt tiết ra không đều.
Có thể gây đau rát và chảy máu khi làm “chuyện ấy”: viêm cổ tử cung khiến cho các cơ trơn quanh cổ tử cung kém đàn hồi, nên trong quá trình “yêu”, gây đau, chảy máu và khó đạt khoái cảm.

3. Nguyên nhân phổ biến
Do kích thích cơ học hoặc chấn thương: Nhiễm trùng thứ phát khi sinh con hoặc nạo phá thai làm rách cổ tử cung, can thiệp phẫu thuật để chữa các bệnh phụ khoa hoặc thẩm mỹ vùng kín là nguyên nhân phổ biến gây ra viêm cổ tử cung cấp tính.
Kích thích các yếu tố vật lý và hóa học (dị ứng)
Rửa vùng kín bằng dung dịch có nồng độ axit hoặc kiềm cao (xà phòng diệt khuẩn, sữa tắm…), khiến cho các mô cổ tử cung bị ăn mòn gây ra viêm nhiễm.
 m đạo bị mắc kẹt dị vật lạ (bao cao su, bông gòn, tampon)  gây mất cân bằng pH âm đạo, xáo trộn môi trường vi khuẩn hoặc tiếp xúc với hóa chất trong giấy vệ sinh, nước xả vải, nước hoa, lạm dụng thuốc, kem dưỡng da vùng kín…
Sinh hoạt tình dục không lành mạnh: không vệ sinh vùng kín sạch sẽ trước và sau khi quan hệ tình dục, quan hệ tình dục quá sớm, quan hệ nhiều lần,…
4. Mối nguy hại của bệnh
Viêm cổ tử cung tùy theo mức độ cấp tính hay mãn tính sẽ có ảnh hưởng ít nhiều đến chị em phụ nữ:
Việc viêm nhiễm gây cảm giác ngứa ngáy, khó chịu, mất tự tin trong giao tiếp, sinh hoạt hàng ngày
Giảm ham muốn khi quan hệ vợ chồng
Nếu để tình trạng viêm cổ tử cung kéo dài gây xói mòn cổ tử cung có thể dẫn tới việc mất khả năng làm mẹ
5. Lời khuyên
Khi có dấu hiệu ngứa rát, chảy dịch bất thường cần đến các cơ sở chuyên khoa uy tín thăm khám và điều trị kịp thời
Cần giữ vệ sinh vùng kín sạch sẽ, đặc biệt vào những ngày “đèn đỏ”
Sử dụng những sản phẩm dung dịch vệ sinh phụ nữ có độ PH cân bằng, không nên dùng sữa tắm thay dung dịch vệ sinh hàng ngày. 
Để biết thêm chi tiết về khám bệnh phụ khoa tại Bệnh viện Đa khoa Bảo Sơn, mẹ vui lòng gọi tới Tổng đài 1900 599 858 hoặc Hotline 091 585 0770.

----------

